# Wish List



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

Its time for a little fun!!
Just post your habanos wish list here and see what happens!
If you can try to stick with current production smokes.
I'll get it kicked off if thats alright!

ERDM Grandes de Espana
Punch Black Prince
Punch SS2
Punch DC
Quai d'Orsay Gran Corona

How about you???


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I wish I wish I wish

Bolivar Corona Gigante
Punch Selection 12
Partagas Shorts
SLR PC
SLR Lonsdale

I'm still wishing.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

cabs...boli pc's
por larannaga pc's
slr pc's
erdm pc's
partagas shorts and lonsdales
ra coronas

boxs...upmann super coronas and m46's
lfd cano coronas
ryj celestial finos
ra small club coronas
boli lonsdales

not available...boli especiales
ryj fabulosos



lots more this is just for today...tommorrow another 500 or so.
derrek :7


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Let's see. What have I none left of....

Boli BF(Cab)
Boli Corona Extra
QdO Gran Corona
Punch Punch
Upmann Mag46
Upmann Monarcas
SLR Churchill
San Cristobal El Morro


----------



## odell1027 (Jan 1, 2000)

Partagas Petit Coronas
Partagas Shorts
Montecristo Robustos Edicion Limitada
Boliver Petit Coronas


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Late 2001...

Bolivar Royal Coronas
Cohiba Robustos
Cohiba Siglo Is
Partagas Shorts
SLR Coronas

These are some of the best "fresh" Havanas that I have ever smoked.


----------



## TAK (Jan 1, 2000)

Cohiba Robustos
Bolivar BF
Bolivar Corona Gigante
Punch Churchill
SLR Churchill
SLR Regios

TAK
:9  :9  :9


----------



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

Current wish list would be

HdM Epi#2
Partargas Shorts
MC No2
Punch Punch

These are all on my list to wish for over the coming year.

Rodster


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

I forgot anout the box of RyJ PCs from OCT01 that my brother bought. They are so good that I smoked four of them, one after the other, the day he opened the box.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

>Let's see. What have I none left of.... 
>
>Boli BF(Cab) 
>Boli Corona Extra 
>QdO Gran Corona 
>Punch Punch 
>Upmann Mag46 
>Upmann Monarcas 
>SLR Churchill 
>San Cristobal El Morro 

I like fliflop's list, I would only add the Cohiba Robusto.

OnePyroTec


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Trinidad "A"
Cohiba "A"
HdM Particulare (not the LE )
RyJ Fabuloso
Partagas 155 Salamones
Bolivar Gold Medal

Now for the attainables..LMAO
Cohiba Millennium 
Cohiba Esplendido (new)
Monte "A"
and can never have too many Cohiba Robustos or Bolivar Corona Gigantes


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Well I have the QD'O, the Punch Punch, the SLR Churchill, the BBF and the BCE. How about a trade??????


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2002)

Cohiba Siglo IV 8/98
Any other Cohiba


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Feb-11-02 AT 10:03 AM (CDT)]odell1027, email me your snailer.

your cigar wish for #2,3 & 4 has been granted.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Feb-11-02 AT 10:03 AM (CDT)]Edisonbird,
I can help with the last three you listed. Hope you like stuff from pre 97 ;-)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Man I can't help any of you guys out. I feel so poor,lol. My wish list is just to ALWAYS get my stuff.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Having only experianced a few
my wish list is still developing.

Bolivar Coronas
Cohiba Robustos
ANY Cohiba Siglo series.
Partagas Shorts
Partagas Culebra

I particularly like writing up reviews of the ones I get to try.
Well I better correct that, with exception of the Blind smokes we had sent out from onepyrotek hehe!.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Hey poker, don't mail it yet cause I can add wish number one as well to that list! LMK if you have already mailed it cause I'll just get his snailer and send out a few! :7


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

JSL, send me your snailer, got the sig 1's!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Would you settle for some Punch Churchills from 98???? Send me a snailer if you're interested....;-)


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Hmmmmm toughie....
Hard to gets:

Cuaba Milli's, 1492(of my own lol), Davi Haute Brion, very old Celesto Finos....heheheh (Ok so poker ruined me heheheh)

Ok now for the easy ones.....
I think I would love some SS2, Punch Black Prince, SLR 96 or 97 PC's, Cohiba Esplendido or Corona Especials 
Never tried the Tainos so that might be cool....
:7 :7 :7 :7


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

My wish list:

Cigars

More Cigars

I WANT THEM ALL !!!!!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Filly, we have similar tastes in cigars.
toughies: 1492, Davi Haute Brion, 1990-94 Boli RC
now for the easy ones (06/01 and after): Punch Black Prince, epi #1, mag 46.


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

filly, would SLR PCs from early 98 qualify? If so send me your snailer.

- aged Bolivar CGs
- PSD4 of any batch
- Partagas Presidente
- Hoyo Double (the kind the guys at CA rate, not the ones I've had)
- Bolivar BF


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Sigh...nobody ever has what I want. LMAO }>


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Have BCGs from 2/00, PSD#4s from 3/01, Hoyo DCs from 11/00 and BBFs from 1/01. Interested in trading???? Mike


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Got some Esplendidos from 3/96 and some SLR coronas from 97. Interested in a trade??


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

email sent!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

I already have a Mag waiting here with your name on it, J. Just waiting until you pull into port! ;-)


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Ummm this post was supposed to be for monkey...heheheh


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

lol 
i guess that counts me out then huh jen?
lol
never pass up a punch!

k


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

...and I've got some PSS2s...email will be sent!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Send me your snailer...Got the Punch churchills


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Want me to send you a couple, K?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

Hmmm, tough one.

Partagas Presidente
Cohiba robusto (or any Cohiba's for that matter!)


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Me is is Jenny is not.....LMAO


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

make me an offer. Mike


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

i like all of the above mentioned cigars
but what i havent had for awhile 
is an old blend ryj churchill!
(first havanas i ever had)
k


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

I wish I'd seen this sooner :-(


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

I think most of your wish lists can be fulfilled guys! Just check out this site www.alexanderscigars.com, an Australian based company which has oh so many CUBANS. Super duper service too (they sell to the US)Just split the prices in half and you'll get a good indication of US$ conversion rate.

As for my wish list...

Cifuentes Crystal Tubo
Cifuentes Super Estupendo
Partagas Culebras

"Pleasure is a state of mind":+


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Whacha looking for Mike? maybe I can hook you up!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

WHOA!!! $700 for a box of Cohiba robustos!!! I'll keep wishing. LMAO


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

Matt, remember these are Australian prices. To convert $700 AUD to US$ you must split it approximately in half (= approx $350 USD) When you actually order on-line the system converts the Total amount to USD before checkout. Besides, I think their service is great. Cheers!


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

Well, since you asked:

Punch SS No. 1, Partagas Seleccion privada no. 1, HdM Le Hoyo des Dieux or du Dauphin. Nothing too out of the ordinary, just stuff I haven't tried!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Ahhh..OK that makes a bit more sense. I guess I read the info wrong...still a bit high in comparison.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You be covered on the SLR Coronas and Partagas Shorts. They're on the way.


----------



## Skyler1534 (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey,
I have yet to try a Cuban, which I`m excited to try. I think my Habano dream would be a nice, long Montecristo. Second would be something close to a Fuente-type. And 3rd would be a nice Cohiba.
It`ll be a while, though... But a good cigar is worth the wait, eh?
-Skyler


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: really low humidity*


----------

